# obscene garden gnomes and other motley themes



## vonnagy (Sep 11, 2003)

I just wanted to get some feedback on these photos, i've had them for a while from when i lived in Florida. I am not sure how to classify these images but i'd love to hear what you think since i never shared these with anyone before!

cheers!

*Obscene Gnome







Crane






Cassadega Park Bench






Tower






Sand Spider




*


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 11, 2003)

I fixed your code so that the images show up.  You had img src-="blah" so I took out the -

The pictures are great.  Crane and Tower are my favorite


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 11, 2003)

cheers for that, i was in rush this morning to get that done before i got to work.

now that I am work, haha, just having a peek at the posts since my boss isn't here yet!


----------



## havoc (Sep 12, 2003)

Tower is very impressive, I love the soft edges, i am thinking Gandalf the White is going to emerge from it at any time.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 12, 2003)

Crane is my favorite. Bench has a distant look :scratch:, Is that the Bok Tower in Lake Wales :?:


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 12, 2003)

hi jeff, yes it is the bok tower in lake wales! I couldn't remember for the life of me where i took the photo, other than the fact it was in Florida somewhere. Cheers for that!
Mark


----------

